# ...... العمارة الإسلامية ......



## المهندس المسلم. (8 مارس 2006)

مقدمه عن العمارة الإسلامية​
الحضارة أسمى وأبقى ما للأمة من تراث ، ولقد كان للعرب وللذين دخلوا في الإسلام تراث ومشاركة وإبداع منذ أقدم العصور ، ولكنه لم يصبح عميقاً شاملاً وهاجاً إلا بالإسلام ، الذي امتدت فتوحه من الهند شرقاً إلى المحيط الأطلسي غرباً ، مستقراً في بعض بلدانها ، ماراً أو مجاوراً بعضها الأخر.

وكان لهؤلاء وهؤلاء علوم وفنون فأدخلوها فيه ومزجوا بين علومه
وعلومهم ، وهنا سطح نور الإسلام بما أقام من دولة ، وللفنون من طلاوة وللصناعات من نهضة ، ولأسباب الحياة من أمن وتقدم وسعادة 

والحضارة المادية ونعني بها الآثار الباقية , هي أقوى دليلاً من الحضارة المروية أو المكتوبة أو المأخوذة بالفهم والاستنتاج 

وإذا كان علماء تاريخ الحضارة ، يعتمدون في دراساتهم على مخلفات الأمم من التحف المنقولة من المتعة والأدوات وما إليها , ليتعرفوا بها أحوالها وعاداتها , وما كانت عليه في حياتها ومعيشتها اليومية ، ويقيسوا بها درجاتها من التقدم والتخلف ، أو من الاصالة والتقليد , ومبلغ اتصال هذا كله بالقدرة على تجويد الصناعة , وتنويع حاجات المعيشة وحسن الفطنة والذوق السليم والمهارة الفنية 

إذا كانت التحف المنقولة لها هذا القدر عند علماء تاريخ الحضارة وهو قدر كبير ، فليس من شك في أن التحف الثابتة , ونعني بها العمائر والمباني ، لها قدر أكبر وأكبر في استنباط الحقائق الثابتة التي لا تهاب ولا تحابى ومن ثم فقد أضحت العمارة وما يماثلها من آثار قائمة في مقدمة ما يحرص علماء تاريخ الحضارات على استنطاقها والاستماع إليها وعلى الوقوف على ما تخفي ما تعلن عند تدوينهم تراث الأقدمين 

وإذا كانت العمارة هي السجل الذي يستقي منه تاريخ الأقدمين بما فيه من تقدم وازدهار ، أو تدهور وتخلف ، فإن العمارة الإسلامية , وخاصة الدينية منها قد سجلت لنا تاريخ الدول المتعاقبة و أعطتنا صورة صادقة عن منشئها 

ذلك أن العقيدة الإسلامية ، التي تغلغلت في نفوس معتنقيها لسماحتها ولملاءمتها لطبيعة النفس البشرية ولحرصها على الإسعاد في الدارين ، ارتبطت ارتباطاً وثيقاً بعمارة المساجد التي يعمرها من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وأقام الصلاة وآتي الزكاة ولم يخش إلا الله

فكان المسجد مركز التلاقى ونقطة الانطلاق بالنسبة الى الاسلام والى المسلمين الذين حرصوا على بنائه طلباً للأجر وطمعاً بالتوبة 

ثم ان اصحاب الكفاءات الهندسية وممن توفرت لديهم المواهب الفنية وجدوا فى عمارة المساجد المناخ الذى تنتفس فى جوه طموحاتهم الابداعية فراحوا يضعون انفسهم بتصرف الراغبين فى بناء هذه المعابد، ولا يدخرون جهداً فى أن يأتى المسجد بين ايديهم ايه للناظرين من حيث روعة التصميم وجمال الزخرفة

والمساجد التى بنيت فى اقطار العالم حفظت لنا التطور الذى عاشته العمارة الدينية فى الاسلام، كما أعطتنا فكرة عن المدارس الهندسية التى تجسدها هذه العمارة 

ثم أن العناية بجمال البناء المسجدى اعنمد حتماً علي التركيز على العناصر الفنية ولا سيما الزخرفية وإذا كانت تصاوير ذوات الارواح لم تستطيع التعبير عن مهارة الفنانين المسلمين فى المساجد فإن هؤلاء الفنانين وجدوا طريقهم فى مجال الزخرفة النباتية وما يتصل بها مما اصطلح على تسميته بفن الارابسك فى اللغات الاوربية، ويقابله فى العربية الرقش اوالتوريق وهذا التعبير الاخير أخذه الاسبان عن عرب الاندلس فدخل لغتهم

وبفضل إقبال المسلمين على الاهتمام بالمساجد أصبحت العمارة الدينية جزءاً من الثروة الأثرية ومن خلال المفهوم التراثي للمسجد فإننا نجد أهل كل بلد يتباهون بما عندهم من عمائر دينية

ومن خلال دراسة المباني الدينية بصفة عامة و المساجد بصفة خاصة و خلال بعض التفاصيل والجزئيات يمكن التعرف الى تاريخ تطور الفن الاسلامى

ودراسة العمارة الإسلامية تعتمد علي شقين :

الاول هو دراسة شمولية لتطور العنصر وو ظيفته خلال حقبة طويلة من الزمن حتي نستطيع ان نحلل هذا العنصر بالذات من حيث تطور المساقط ووظائفها و مكامن الجمال و التصميم الداخلي , و تركيب عناصر كل منه وتحلل العوامل الاجتماعية و المناخية التي تاثر بها التصميم ثم العوامل البصرية كاحدي المحددات في تشكيل عناصر المبني بعضها ببعض و علاقته بالنسيج العمراني الذي يحيطه .

الشق الثاني هو الشرح التفصيلي لكل مبني علي حدة و الذي يتمثل في دليل المساجد و محاولة ربط تاريخ المبني و علاقته المعمارية بالفترة الزمنية التي انشا فيها.

الهدف من دراسة التراث المعماري هو محاولة استخلاص القيم و المباديء المعمارية في تلك المباني و ادخالها في اسلوب معماري جديد يعبر عن الشخصية المعمارية الاسلامية بحيث تتعايش و تتكامل و تنسجم العمارة الجديدة مع العمارة القديمة 

و نطالب المهتمين بالتراث الاسلامي و المسئولين عنه المحافظة علي هذا التراث العظيم و ايجاد عمارة جديدة تحتوي علي القيم و المفاهيم و المعايير الجمالية التي كانت سائدة و لكن علي اسس جديدة نابعة من طبيعة كل مجتمع علي حدة وليس علي اساس تطبيق نظريات اوروبية فلكل دولة كيانها و اسلوبها في الحياة و نظمها الاجتماعية و الاقتصادية و السياسية.


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (8 مارس 2006)

الطرز الفنية الإسلامية​
تتميز الفنون الإسلامية بأن هناك وحدة عامة تجمعها بحيث يمكن أن تميز أي قطعة أنتجت في ظل الحضارة الإسلامية في أي قطر من أقطار العالم الإسلامي ، ولعل هذا سر من أسرار تفوق الحضارة الإسلامية وقدرتها الفنية على صبغ المنتجات الفنية في جميع الأقطار بصبغة واحدة 

على أن هذه الوحدة لم تمنع من وجود طرز إسلامية تتميز بها الأقطار الإسلامية المختلفة في عصور تطورها الفني ، ويمكننا أن نقول بوجه عام أن الطراز الأموي ساد العالم الإسلامي أولاً متأثراً بالفنون المحلية ، ثم ساد الطراز العباسي منذ قيام الدولة العباسية في عام 750م ، وعندما ضعفت الخلافة العباسية منذ القرن السابع الميلادي سادت طرز أخرى إقليمية فكان هناك الطراز الإسلامي المغربي في شمــال أفريقيا والأندلس وطراز مصري سوري في مصر وسوريا ، وطراز عثماني في تركيا والبلاد التي كانت تتبعها ، ثم طراز هندي في الهند.

ومن واجبنا أن نكون على معرفة بهذه الطرز الفنية وكيف تميزت بميزات خاصة في إطار الوحدة الفنية الإسلامية الكبرى.


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (8 مارس 2006)

الطراز الأموي​
نشأ الفن الإسلامي في عصر بني أمية ، وكان الطراز الأموي ـ الذي ينسب إليهم ـ أول الطرز أو المدارس في الفن الإسلامي .

فطبيعة الحياة والظروف التي أحاطت بعصر النبي عليه السلام وعصر الخلفاء الراشدين لم تهيئ للمجتمع الإسلامي حينئذ أن يكون مرتعاً خصباً لفن يترعرع بينهم ويتطبع بطابعهم ، فلما جاءت الفتوحات الإسلامية وامتدت الدولة الإسلامية واتسع نطاقها واختلط العرب بأمم ذات حضارة مزهية أثروا في هذه الأمم كما تأثرت بهم.

اتخذ بنو أمية مدينة دمشق عاصمة للعالم الإسلامي ، وكانت السيادة الفنية في عصرهم للبيزنطيين والسوريين وغيرهم من رجال الفن والصناعة الذين أخذ عنهم العرب الفاتحون ، وقام على أكتاف الجميع الطراز الأموي في الفن الإسلامي ، وبذلك فهو طراز انتقال من الفنون المسيحية في الشرق الأدنى إلى الطراز العباسي ، على أن هذا الطراز كان متأثراً إلى حد ما بالأساليب الفنية الساسانية التي كانت مزدهرة في الشرق الأدنى عند ظهور الإسلام 

وهكذا كانت العناصر الزخرفية لهذا الطراز مزيجاً من جملة عناصر ورثها عن الفنون التي سبقته ، فبينما تظهر فيه الدقة في رسم الزخارف النباتية والحيوانية ، ومحاولة تمثيل الطبيعة وغير ذلك مما امتازت به الفنون البيزنطية ، نجد تأثير الفن الساساني في الأشكال الدائرية الهندسية وبعض الموضوعات الزخرفية الأخرى كرسم الحيوانين المتقابلين أو المتدابرين تفصلهما شجرة الحياة المقدسة أو شجرة الخلد .


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (8 مارس 2006)

الطراز المغربي​
يبدأ الطراز المغربي الصحيح في الأندلس والمغرب على يد دولة الموحدين ويلاحظ أن الزعامة الثقافية في العالم الإسلامي المغربي كان مركزها في الأندلس في عصر الدولة الأموية الغربية وفي عصر ملوك الطوائف ، ثم انتقلت هذه الزعامة إلى مراكش في نهاية القرن 11م حين استعان مسلموا الأندلس بالمرابطين في شمال أفريقيا لمقاومة تقدم المسيحيين الذين كانوا يستهدفون طرد المسلمين من الأندلس 

وبعد أن اضمحلت دولة المرابطين قامت على أنقاضها دولة الموحدين وهي الدولة التي أزدهر في حكمها الطراز المغربي الأصيل

ومن أبدع العمائر التي خلفها لنا هذا الطراز قصر الحمراء بغرناطة الذي يعود إلى القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي ويمتاز بجمال مبانيه ورشاقة أعمدته ذات التيجان المزخرفة بالمقرنصات والجدران المغطاة بشبكة من الزخارف الجصية والكتابات الجميلة 

ومن المنتجات الفنية التي ازدهرت في الطراز المغربي تجليد الكتب وصناعة التحف الجلدية عامة ، يلاحظ أنها تشبه جلود الكتب المصرية في العصر المملوكي ، وزخارفها مضغوطة في الجلد ومكونة من رسوم هندسية وأشكال متعددة الأضلاع بجوار بعضها على رسم صرة أو جامة في الوسط وعلى أرباع في الأركان 

أما صناعة الخزف فقد ازدهرت في الطراز المغربي وبخاصة الخزف ذي البريق المعدني في ملقا وغرناطة وبلنسية واستخدمت في زخارفها الحيوانات والطيور والمناطق المختلفة الشكل والرسوم الهندسية والكتابات ، ويعتبر الطراز المغربي أقرب الطرز إلى العصر المملوكي.


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (8 مارس 2006)

يتبعإن شاء الله إكمال هذا الموضوع بعد معرفة أرائكم وتعليقاتكم.

إخواني الأعزاء هذا الموضوع مهم جداً جداَ لكل معماري مسلم وإذا تكاتفنا لإكمال هذا الموضوع ممكن أن يساعد هذا الموضوع أصحاب الدراسات العليا والمهتمين بالتراث الإسلامي المعماري.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته.


----------



## جارة القمر (8 مارس 2006)

شكرا اخي جزاك الله خير موضوع مفيد جدا...
يوجد لدي بعض الصور ..
الطرز الاموي
_




_
الطرز العباسي




القرن الثالث عشر الاندلس





الطرز التركي 




اتمنى ان تكمل الموضوع.. وتتحدث عن العماره الاسلاميه الحديثة و الفن الاسلامي الحديث..

تحياتي


----------



## rami777 (9 مارس 2006)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع فهو مهم جدا


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (9 مارس 2006)

الطراز التركي​
سقط السلاجقة في القرن 8 هـ ( 14م ) وآل الحكم في أسيا الصغرى إلى آل عثمان الذين استطاعوا الاستيلاء على القسطنطية سنة 857 هـ ( 1453م ) ولعل خير ما أنتج الترك من أنواع الفنون تظهر واضحة فيما خلفوه من تحف الخزف والقاشاني والسجاد والأقمشة الحريرية والقطنية والمخطوطات

 
أما الخزف التركي فيمتاز بألوانه الجميلة وما فيه من رسوم الزهور والنباتات وكان يصنع في مدينة بورصا أول مرة في القرن 8 هـ ( 14م ) ثم في كوتاهية في القرن 9 هـ ( 15م ) ثم في مدينة ( أزنيق ) أسنك بآسيا الصغرى في القرنين 10 ـ 11 هـ ( 16 ـ 17م ) أما السجاجيد التركية فهي تعد بحق من أبدع الفنون الشرقية ، ومن أنواعها الطراز الذي ينسب إلى عشاق وفيه تظهر التأثيرات الإيرانية واضحة والطراز المعروف باسم هولباين الذي يمتاز بزخارفه الهندسية البحتة ، وسجاجيد الصلاة الصغيرة النفيسة ويمتاز معظمها برسم محراب في أرض السجادة واشتهر بصناعتها المناطق الجبلية بالأناضول في القرنين 11ـ 12 هـ ( 17 ـ 18 م 

أما المخطوطات فقد امتاز الترك بكتابة المصاحف بالخط الجميل ثم تذهيبها وتزيين أغلفتها الجلدية بكافة الزخارف المذهبة المتقنة غير انه لم يكن لتركيا مدرسة خاصة في التصوير إنما كان جل اعتمادهم على مصورين إيرانيين وأوربيين ، ولذا كان التصوير التركي مطبوعاً بطابع إيراني قوي حتى أن أهم ما يميز الصور التركية عن زميلاتها من الإيرانية إنما هو العمائم والملابس التركية والأسلحة ومناظر القتال والحصار 

ولا ننسى أن نذكر أنه كان للعثمانيين خطوط جديدة مبتكرة منها الخط الرقعة الذي نكتب به الآن .


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (9 مارس 2006)

الطراز العباسي​
هو الطراز الثاني من الطرز الإسلامية وينسب إلى الدولة العباسية التي قامت في العراق ، فانتقلت السيادة في العالم الإسلامي منذ ذلك الحين إلى العراق ، فكان من الطبيعي أن يتخذ الفن الإسلامي اتجاهاً جديداً ، لأن الأساليب الفنية الإيرانية غلبت عليه الطابع الإيراني على الأدب والحياة الاجتماعية  ​


والواقع أن هذا الطراز ، الذي يعتبر أول مرحلة واضحة في تاريخ الفن الإسلامي أخذ الكثير عن أصوله من الفن الساساني ، كما أن الحفائر التي أجريت بمدينة سامرا ـ التي كانت عاصمة للخلافة بين عامي 222 و 276 هـ ( 836 ـ 889 م ) ـ كان لها كل الفضل في الكشف عن منجزات هذا الطراز الذي بلغ أوج عظمته في القرن الثالث الهجري ( 9 م ) وظهر أثره في الإنتاج الفني في مختلف الأقطار الإسلامية في القرنين الثالث والرابع بعد الهجرة ( 9 ـ 10 هـ ) ولكن سرعان ما تطرق إليه الضعف حين وهن سلطان الحكومة المركزية العباسية وبدأت الأقاليم الإسلامية المختلفة تنسلخ عنها وقامت في أنحاء العالم الإسلامي دولة مستقلة ، فأدى هذا الاستقلال السياسي إلى استقلال فني ، فنمت منذ القرن الخامس الهجري ( 11 م ) طرز فنية مستقلة في شتى أنحاء الدولة الإسلامية 

ويمتاز الطراز العباسي ، كما تمتاز الأساليب الفنية المأخوذة عنه ومنها الطراز الطولوني في مصر ، بنوع من الخزف له بريق معدني كانت تصنع منه آنية يتخذها الأغنياء عوضاً عن أواني الذهب والفضة التي كان استعمالها مكروهاً في الإسلام لما تدل عليه من البذخ والترف المخالفين لروح الدين الإسلامي هذا فضلاً عن استخدام الجص بكثرة في تهيئة الزخارف حتى أصبح من المواد ذات الصدارة في هذا الطراز الإسلامي والتحف التي تنسب إلى هذا الطراز متأثرة إلى حد ما بالأساليب الفنية الساسانية  

 

وأكثر ما يظهر هذا في التحف المعدنية وفي المنسوجات التي كانت تصنع في العراق وإيران في القرنين الثاني والثالث الهجري ( 8 ، 9 م ) كما أن طريقة حفر الزخارف في الخشب أو الجص اتخذت طابعاً خاصاً كان وقفاً على هذا الطراز دون غيره وهي طريـقة الحفر المائل أو منحرف الجوانب


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (9 مارس 2006)

الطراز الهندي​
يعتبر الطراز الهندي أقرب الطرز إلى الفن الفارسي وقد تبلورت شخصية الطراز الهندي اعتباراً من القرن السادس عشـر وأصبح له طابع مميز وظواهر معمارية خاصة ، أما التصوير فقد امتاز بهدوء الألوان والقرب من الطبيعة ورسم الصور الشخصية ، وتمتاز العمائر الهندية باستخدام العقود الفارسية والمآذن الأسطوانية والقباب البصلية والزخارف الدقيقة

​


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (9 مارس 2006)

*تطور العمارة الإسلامية*

أسس الفن الإسلامي​
من الثابت أن الفن الإسلامي التشكيلي قام على أسس من فنون البلاد التي فتحها المسلمون أو خضعت لهم ذلك أن طبيعة شبة الجزيرة العربية الصحراوي ، وانتقال البدو من مكان إلى آخر سعياً وراء الكلأ والمرعى لم يكن ليساعد على قيام فنون تشكيلية اللهم إلا في أطراف شبة الجزيرة كالمناذرة المتاخمين للدولة الساسانية والغساسنة المجاورين للدولة البيزنطية ، واليمن في الركن الجنوبي لشبة الجزيرة حيث قامت فنون ضارعت فنون معاصريهم من الفرس والرومان 

على أن الفاتح العربي لم يقبل كل ما وجدوه من تلك الفنون على ما هو عليه بل استبعد منها ما كرهه الدين أو ما لا يوافق مزاجه الخاص ، ثم جمع ما اختاره منها وصهره في بوتقة بعد أن طبعه بطابعه الخاص ألا وهو الكتابة العربية وهكذا نستطيع أن القول أن الفن الإسلامي أخذ قوامه الروحي من وسط شبة الجزيرة العربية ، أما قوامه المادي فقد تم صوغه في أماكن أخرى كان للفن فيها قوة وحياة 

ولعل أبرز فروع الفن الإسلامي التي تأثرت بالجانب الروحي ، هي العمارة ، التي عني المسلمون الأوائل أن تكون مهمتها الأولى خدمة الدين ، ومن ثم فقد تطورت العمائر الدينية تطوراً سريعاً ساير ركب الحضارة الفتية ، فتعددت أشكالها وأساليبها تبعاً لتعدد وتغير وظائفها 

وقد بدأت العمارة الإسلامية ببناء المساجد والأربطة فالمدارس والمصليات والخوانق والأسبلة والتكايا وإذا أردنا أن نتتبع تطور العمارة الإسلامية وجدنا المسجد حجر الزاوية فيها.


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (9 مارس 2006)

منهج بناء المساجد​

ولقد كان أول عمل قام به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عند هجرته إلى المدينة هو بناء مسجد للمسلمين في مــربد التمر الذي بركت فيه ناقته وكان بنــاؤه بدائياً بسيطاً ، وكانت مساحته 70 X 60 ذراعاً وجدرانه من اللبن ، سقف جزء منه بسعف النخيل وترك الجزء الأخر مكشوفاً وجعلت عمد المسجد من جذوع النخل 

وقد نهج المسلمون هذا المنهج في بناء مسجد البصرة سنة 14هـ ومسجد الكوفة سنة 17 هـ ، كما اتبع عمرو بن العاص هذه السنة في بناء مسجده في مدينة الفسطاط سنة 21 هـ وكانت مساحته X 30 وقت إنشاءه 50 ذراعاً جداره من اللبن وأعمدته من جذوع النخل وتسوده البساطة وكانت مساجد البصرة والكوفة ومصر خالية من المحاريب المجوفة ومن المنابر والمآذن على غرار مسجد الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
​

وكان المسلمون في العصر الإسلامي الأول يقتصرون على استعمال كلمة المسجد لأماكن العبادة 

والمسجد في اللغة هو الموضع الذي يسجد فيه ، فلما اتسعت رقعة الدولة الإسلامية وزاد عدد المسلمين بزيادة من دخل في الإسلام من أهل البلاد التي فتحها المسلمون تعددت المساجد في البلد الواحد ، كما تعددت الألفاظ التي تطلق على أماكن العبادة فاصبح هناك مسجد وجامع والجامع هو نعت للمسجد لأنه مكان اجتماع الناس ويطلق على المسجد الكبير 

ومن ثم فقد اصبح للفظ الجامع مدلول سياسي في عهد الدولة الأموية ، فقد عرف بالجامع ، المسجد الذي يؤم فيه الخليفة أو من ينوب عنه المسلمين في صلاة الجمعة أي أن لفظ الجامع أصبح يطلق على مسجد الدولة الرئيسي الذي كان يعرف باسم المسجد الجامع.


----------



## دقيقة صمت (10 مارس 2006)

معلومات حلوه ومشكور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (10 مارس 2006)

الشكر لله وحده وهناك ـكمله إن شاء الله للموضوع


----------



## م/السلوكي 2015 (10 مارس 2006)

ونحن ننتظر التكمله ان شاء الله
ولكن 
اذا كان هناك معلومات عن المردود الروحي لهذه العماره وتاثير المباني الدينيه والطريقه التصميميه اهذا الطراز على الاخلاقيات الانسانيه فارجو منك الزياده
فهذا يساعدني ان شاء الله في موضوع ماجستيرى القادم باذن الله 

وبارك الله فيك

م/ م.السلوكي


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (10 مارس 2006)

إن شاء الله وبارك الله فيكم أجمعين.


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (14 مارس 2006)

*المباني الدينية وعناصرها*

لا يتمثل الفن المعماري الاسلامي في المساجد فقط ولكن نجد ان هناك الكثير من المباني الدينية التي ابدع فيها الفنان المسلم المعماري 

و هذة المباني سوف نتناولها بالشرح العام لوظيفتها ثم ايضاح التطور الذي صاحب هذة المباني في المراحل الزمنية المختلفة 

المسجد​
تعريف المسجد:
المسجِد بالكسر اسم لمكان السجود ، والمسجَد بالفتح جبهة الرجل حيث يصيبه السجود والمِسجد بكسر الميم الـخُمرة وهي الحصير الصغير.

ويفسر الزركشي السبب في اختيار كلمة مسجد لمكان الصلاة فيقول لما
كان السجود أشرف أفعال الصلاة لقرب العبد من ربه اشتق اسم المكان منه فقيل مسجد ولم يقولوا مركع 


فالمساجد يعمرها الزاهدون والمتصوفون ، والذاكرون الله كثيراً ، والعارفين بالله ويعمرها حلقات الدرس من فقه وحديث ومنطق وكلام ومجالس الأدب من نحو وبلاغة ونقد وندوات الاجتماع التي تتعرض لسائر العلوم

ويعمرها العلماء والفقهاء والأئمة والأدباء ويقوى بها الضعيف والغريب ويأنس إليها ابن السبيل والمسكين ويرفع صوته فيها الآمر بالمعروف والناهي عن المنكر والداعي إلى الخير.

دور المسجد في الحياة:
ومن يتتبع تاريخ الاسلام يلاحظ أهتمام المسؤولين باستحداث المدن مع حركة التوسع لنشر الدين خارج شبه الجزيرة العربية ، من أجل أن يكون معسكراً ومقراً للجند فى البلاد المفتوحة :وقد كانت المدن المستحدثة على نوعين:  

المدن الملكية و المدن المعسكرات​  


من " المدن المعسكرات " البصرة و الكوفة والفسطاط والقيروان ، وهذه المدن التى سكنها أولاً جماعة عسكرية تحولت فيما بعد الى حواضر مشهورة ونلاحظ فى المدن المعسكرات أن المسجد هو أول ما يقام فىالمدينة وقربه تشاد دار الامارة ، وهذان البناءات يقعان عادة فى وسط المدينة

ففى بناء البصرة جعل عتبة بن غزوان المسجد الجامع المحور والأساس فى تخطيط المدنية ، وقد تم بناء المسجد سنة 14 هـ وجاءت دار الامارة قربه ، ومن حولهما اقام الجند وعيالهم دورهم ومساكنهم واتبع الاسلوب نفسه سعد بن ابى وقاص عندما بنى الكوفة سنة 17 هـ ، فقد بين حدود المسجد اولا وبجواره اقام دار الامارة 

وبعد فتح الاسكندرية اختار عمرو بن العاص موقع الفسطاط سنة 21 هـ وجعل مسجدها وسطا من حوله تفرعت الطرقات وفى القيروان أهتم عقبة بن نافع قبل كل شئ بالمسجد ودار الامارة ، وجهد فى تحديد القبلة نحو مكة المكرمة وبيتها الحرام لان جميع أهل المغرب سيضعون قبلتهم على مثل مسجده ، وما تزال القبلة الاولى لهذا المسجد قائمة حتى اليوم والذى نستنتجه ان المسجد الجامع كان المركز الذى تدور من حوله الحياة الاجتماعية والدينية والفكرية والاقتصادية , واللافت فى المساجد التى كانت محورا فى المدن انها كانت مساجد جامعة والمعروف ان المساجد الجامعة كانت فى معظم الاحيان اكبر مساحة وأكثر شهرة وأبعد أثراً ، فى مختلف ميادين الحياة ، فى مختلف ميادين الحياة ، من المساجد العادية الاخرى فالمسجد الجامع أهم معالم المدينة الاسلامية وهو صاحب الفضل فى اضفاء صفة المدينة على اى مركز اسلامى ، وقد كان الخليفة بنفسه ، أو من ينوب عنه ، مؤهلا لامامة المسلمين وقت الصلاة فى هذه المساجد ، خصوصا يوم الجمعة والمسجد أكتسب صفة " الجامع " من أجتماع المسلمين فيه لأداء هذه الفريضة وما يتبعها من مراسم




وتجدر الاشارة الى ان تشييد المساجد الضخمة والقصور الشامخة لم يظهر الا بعد انتقال الخلافة الى دمشق سنة 41 هـ (661 م ) على يد معاوية مؤسس الدولة الاموية وقد حرص الخلافاء الراشدين ، كما حرص النبى عليه السلام على تجنب مظاهر البذخ والترف فلما تسلم معاوية امر الخلافة رأى أن الامر يتطلب تشييد مساجد لا تقل فخامة عن معابد أصحاب الديانات الاخرى ، وان تكون له قصور لا تقل روعة عن قصور بيزنطية ، وعندما رأى المسامون ان الخليفة فى دمشق بنى مسجدا ضخما وجعل فى النقوش وزينه بالرسوم ، راجوا يقلدونه فى الامصار والمعروف ان عبد الملك بن مروان حرص على ان يكون مسجد الصخرة المشرفة أعظم من الكنيسة التى كانت للنصارى من أجل ابراز الملامح الفنية فى المسجد فأن المسلمين لم تعوزهم الوسيلة للتعبير عما كان محرما ، اذ انهم لجأوا الى الطبيعة المجردة فنقلوا منها ما يبدوا جميلا وصورها بدقائق الفسيفساء التى علقوها فى قباب المساجد وجدرانها وأعمدتها وقد انفقوا فى هذا السبيل الجهود الكبيرة والاموال الكثيرة والمتاجف الاسلامية وغير الاسلامية غنية بنماذج من قطع الفسيفساء التى تعود الى ايام الامويين والعباسيين والدول الاسلامية الاخرى .

الزخرفة وتخطيط المسجد:
والمعروف ان العناصر الزخرفية استمدت من الفنين الساسانى والبيزنطى ، اذ اقتبس المسلمون منها ما يلائم دينهم وذوقهم فقد استخدمت الاشكال الهندسية المربعة والمثلثة والمستديرة ، كما برزت العناصر البنائية فى السقوف والجدران واتخذ المسلمون من الخطوط العربية اداة لزخرفة المساجد



 
وأختاروا القران الكريم والحديث الشرف نصوصا معينة ورقموها فى المساجد منقوشة بحرف بارز او مجوف ، أو مرسومة بالاصبغة الملونة او بماء الذهب ، وأثبتوها فى القباب وفوق المجاريب وعلى جوانب الجدران وبديهي وقد أصبح المسجد يؤدي خدمات ووظائف متعددة تختلف باختلاف الشعوب والبيئات أن تعدد الأساليب المعمارية في بناء المساجد وإن اتخذت جميعها مقومات العمارة الإسلامية وجوهرها فقد كانت معظم المساجد حتى القرن الرابع الهجري تحتوي على صحن مكشوف تحيط الأروقة من ثلاث جهات أو من جهتين على أن يكون أكبر الإيوانات هو رواق القبلة لأهميته ، كما احتوى كل مسجد على محراب أو أكثر ومنبر ومئذنة وفي كثير من الأحيان على ميضأة 

أما تخطيط المسجد ، فكان غالباً مربعاً في العراق وإيران ومستطيلاً في مصر والشام وشمال أفريقيا وتعليل ذلك سهل ميسور ، فأماكن العبادة السابقة على الإسلام في بلاد ما بين النهرين كانت ذات تخطيط مربع ونعني بها ( الآتش جاه ) أي بيت النار أما في الغرب العالم الإسلامي حيث كانت تسوده المسيحية فكانت كنائسهم معظمها ذات تخطيط مستطيل 





 وتجدر الاشارة الى ان العلماء كانت لهم مواقف متنوعة من مسألة الزخرفة فقد شن بعضهم حملة عنيفة على الزخرفة وأعتبروا أن صرف الاموال على الفقراء والمحتاجين أولى من صرفها على التزيين ، كما ان منظر الزخارف من شأنه أن يلهى عن الصلاة وكان لبعضهم الاخر موقف مغاير ، فتزين المسجد فى رأيهم اني ريح النظر ويساعد المؤمن على التأمل والتعبد ومهما يكن فأن المسلمين لم يستطيعوا أحتمال بقاء مساجدهم عاطلة عن الزينة والزخرفة فى حين ان معابد سائر الاديان ترفل بأبهى الزخارف ولقد ذكر ان تميما الدارى كان أول من علق القناديل فى مسجد الرسول الذى ارتاح لهذا العمل ، وان عمر بن الخطاب امر بفرش المساجد بالبسط وبتعليق المصابيح , ان هناك ارتباطاً وثيقاً بين الاحداث التاريخية والتطورات التى مر بها الفن المعمارى الاسلامى كما افردنا ، عند الضرورة ، مكاناً للنواحى التزينية والزخرفية ، فالقيمة الفنية لا تقتصر على حجم البناء وأقسامه وإنما تشمل التفاصيل المتنوعة ومنها الزخرفية واذا كان القيمون على المساجد حرصوا على سلامة الجدارن والاورقة والقباب والسقوف والمحاريب ، فإنهم أعاروا زينتها اهتماما خاصا ايضا ، ومن خلال التفاصيل والجزئيات يمكن التعرف الى تطور الفن الاسلامى.


----------



## Arch_M (14 مارس 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل والجيد

واتمنى رؤية الجديد قريبا...


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (14 مارس 2006)

إن شاء الله يا أخي


----------



## المهندس المسلم. (22 أبريل 2006)

من خصائص العمران في الإسلام​ 





المهندس المعماري تومي إسماعيل​
نعتقد أن واقع العمران في العالم الإسلامي هي انعكاس لذات الفرد المسلم. فالإنسان المسلم مازال يتصور أن التعاليم الدينية وعاداته وتقاليده إحدى الرواسب السلبية التي تعيقه فكرياً ووجدانيا للالتحاق بالحضارة الغربية.

فنجده يرتمي أحياناً كثيرة في رؤى وأفكار غريبة ثم نجده في نفس الوقت يسعى بخطوة إلى الوراء إلى ذاته إلى اصالته.هذا التنازع الوجداني الذي يكتنف الحياة اليومية لشخصية الفرد المسلم تجعله مرتاباً في خطواته فيكون مسعاه ناقصاً مشكوكاً فيه, ومن ثم يكون الفضاء العمراني والمعماري المرآة العاكسة لهذا التذبذب الذي طبع الحياة الحضرية للشعوب الإسلامية جلها. 

الحقيقة أن الصعوبة التي نجدها في فهم هذا الوضع راجع في أساسه إلى غياب رؤية واضحة لطبيعة العمران وخصائصه بما يتفق وتكوين الفرد المسلم ويتناسب ومقوماته المعنوية.

فما هي يا ترى خصائص العمران في الإسلام ؟؟ وكيف نصت عليها التعاليم الإسلامية من منابعها الصافية ؟؟؟

إن الخصائص في هذا المجال كثيرة ومتنوعة نذكر منها: 

ا - الترغيب في الاعمار وتنظيمه 

بما أن إحدى غايات الإنسان في هذا الكون هي إعمار الأرض كما ورد ذلك في كتاب الله عز وجل: (وَإِلَى ثَمُودَ أَخَاهُمْ صَالِحاً قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَـهٍ غَيْرُهُ هُوَ أَنشَأَكُم مِّنَ الأَرْض وَاسْتَعْمَرَكُمْ فِيهَا فَاسْتَغْفِرُوهُ ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ إِنَّ رَبِّي قَرِيبٌ مُّجِيبٌ) هود الآية[ 61] 

فان السنة النبوية الشريفة حثت على الإعمار فجاءت الأحاديث مشجعة ومحددة لذلك كقوانين عقارية مساعدة على تنظيم العمران وتطوره, فقد ورد في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

(من أحاط حائطا على أرض فهي له)الجامع الصغير تصحيح السيوطي: صحيح‏. 

وقال أيضا : عن فضالة بن عبيد 

( الأرض ارض الله والعباد عباد الله من أحيا مواتا فهي له ) رواه الطبراني في الكبير ورجاله رجال الصحيح.‏

فهو ترغيب في العمل والعمران, فالملكية لله سبحانه وتعالى في عمومها, فمن أبدى حسن النية في الإعمار والاستثمار وإحياء الأرض بعد ما كانت مهجورة أي بور فهي له مكافأة على جهده وعمله .فالله لا يضيع اجر من! عمل عملا صالحا.

وحتى لا يكون في الأمر فوضى وإلتباس فقد حددت السنة ضرورة احترام الغير في هذا المجال بالذات فلقد ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله:

(من أخذ من الأرض شيئا بغير حقه خسف به يوم القيامة إلى سبع أرضين) صحيح البخاري عن ابن عمر. 

وقال أيضا: (من أخذ أرضاً بغير حقها كلف أن يحمل ترابها إلى المحشر)ورد في مجمع الزوائدورواه أحمد والطبراني في الكبير.


صور لبعض معالم العمارة الإسلامية​



وقال كذلك: 
"من أخذ من طريق المسلمين شبراً جاء به يحمله من سبع أرضين"رواه الطبراني في الكبير والصغير وفيه محمد بن عقبة السدوسي وثقه ابن حبان وضعفه أبو حاتم وتركه أبو زرعة.

فبعد أن تم تشجيع الناس على الاعمار والعمل فان السنة النبوية نظمت هذا التشجيع بحيث يحفظ للناس طريقهم ويحفظ للناس أرضهم. 

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
 (موتان الأرض لله ورسوله فمن أحيا شيئا منها فهو له عن بن العباس رضي الله عنهما) الجامع الصغير للسيوطي. 

ب- سعادة العيش

إذا كانت الغاية من العمران هي عبادة الله, وعمارة الأرض فان الهدف بينهما هو تحقيق الرفاهية والسعادة لبني البشر في مأكلهم وملبسهم ومشربهم وحياتهم كلها. 

ولهذا فان تحديد ماهية السعادة أساس كل عمران, وقاعدة كل تخطيط فلقد جاءت السنة بتحديد ذلك وتبليغه إذ ورد عن النبي– صلى الله عليه وسلم - قوله:

 (أربع من السعادة, المرأة الصالحة, المسكن الواسع, والجار الصالح, والمركب الهنيء, وأربع ! من الشقاء, الجار السوء, والمرأة السوء, والمركب السوء, والمسكن الضيق ) كشف الخفاء للعجلوني، زيادة الجامع الصغير. 

بمعنى أن المسكن الواسع الرحب الذي يحقق للإنسان الراحة والسكينة هو احد الأهداف إن لم نقل أهمها في تخطيط العمارة والعمران.

فالمسكن له تأثير مباشر على طبيعة الإنسان النفسية والاجتماعية. فان كان واسع كان احد أسباب السعادة والطمأنينة غير أن هذا الاتساع المنشود لا يجب أن يشوبه إفراط فقد ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله: ( فراش للرجل, وفراش لامرأته والثالث للضيف, والرابع للشيطان )أخرجه مسلم من حديث جابر.‏

وأما إن كان ضيقا فهو تفريط, واحد عناصر الشقاء للإنسان, فيكون غير محقق للسكون الذي نصت عليها الآيات القرآنية وغير مهيأ لمشاركة الإنسان في مجال محيط مدينته وبالتالي يفقد الفعل العمراني ماهيته كأداة تخطيط لتحقيق سعادة العيش. 

ج- خاصية الاجتذاب والاطراد للمدينة 

لقد تفطن إلى هذه الخاصية عمرانيين غربيين وتناولوها في كتاباتهم حيث أكدوا على أن المدينة في حركتها تتميز بخاصية الاجتذاب والاطراد. 

هذه الخاصية أوضحتها السنة النبوية منذ قرون خلت فالمدينة أو القرية كما أوضحنا في كتابنا العمارة والعمران في ظلال! القرآن أنها كائن حي محدد بالزمان والمكان وله وظائف عدة. 

وخاصية الاجتذاب والاطراد تعبير جامع لكثير من الظواهر الاجتماعية والثقافية والاقتصادية متجلية عل ارض الواقع في تلك الحركة الدائمة التي تنجذب إليها أفكار وأشخاص وتبتعد عنها كذلك أفكار أشخاص ونشاطات وغيرها, نذكر منها على سبيل المثال التوضيحي المتمثل في ظاهرة الهجرة من وإلى المدينة التي تعتبر إحدى مظاهر التغير. 

ولقد جاء في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في كتاب الموطأإنما المدينة كالكير تنفي خبثها وينصع طيبها ).

وقوله كذلك (أمرت بقرية تأكل القرى، يقولون يثرب، وهي المدينة، تنفي الناس كما ينفي الكير خبث الحديد)صحيح البخاري.

د- حرمة الفضاء في الإسلام

بمعنى أن الفضاء له قوانين وضوابط واجب على الكل احترامها حتى يتمكن هذا الفضاء من يؤدي وظيفته على أحسن ما يرام.

فالطريق له حرمته, والبيت له حرمته كما ورد في السنة عن النبي قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من اطلع في بيت قوم بغير إذنهم فقد حل لهم أن يفقئوا عينه) صحيح البخاري. 

أو كما قال المولى عز وجل في محكم تنزيله في سورة البقرةيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الأهِلَّةِ قُلْ هِيَ مَوَاقِيتُ لِلنَّاسِ وَالْحَجِّ وَلَيْسَ الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوْاْ الْبُيُوتَ مِن ظُهُورِهَا وَلَـكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنِ اتَّقَى وَأْتُواْ الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ ) البقرة الآية [189].

وكذلك فان للمسجد حرمته...الخ . 

فتعاليم الدين الإسلامي هاهنا هي بمثابة القوانين التي تحدد سلوك الفرد والجماعة داخل الحيز أو الفضاء بحيث يكون للفرد في تصرفاته تحقيق لمصلحته ومصلحة الآخرين.

فاستخدام الفضاء في الإسلام مسؤولية تحددها الضوابط الشرعية في هذا المجال وفق مصلحة الفرد والجماعة على السواء. 

فحرمة الفضاء هي حرمة لإطاره الفيزيائي وحرمة للأشغال والوظائف التي تجري داخله.

واستمرارية هذه الحرمة مدعاة لتكوين شخصية المكان وذاكرته بما يسمح له الانتقال من مرحلة التشكل والتكوين إلى مرحلة التأثير والتفاعل
. ​


----------



## دراسات (16 يوليو 2012)

معلومات قيمة للغاية بارك الله فيكم و نتمنى مزيد من التفاصيل و الصور


----------



## مهندس خ شلابي (4 أغسطس 2012)

*روعة الطرح باقية*

*موضوع قديم رائع
تبقى روعته ما بقي منشوراً
ويبقى الشكر والتقدير والعرفان
لكاتبه وللمنتدى محل نشره وعرضه*​


----------

